# Right rear wheel



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

I was trying to get the right rear wheel and inner rim off to paint it and get the rust off but it seams to be held together by some other means than bolts is there a secret to it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ford 8N??? 

The wheel is probably rusted in place. Loosen the lug nuts about 1/8". Drive the tractor in a tight circle till the rust bond releases.


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

BigT said:


> Ford 8N???
> 
> The wheel is probably rusted in place. Loosen the lug nuts about 1/8". Drive the tractor in a tight circle till the rust bond releases.


I appreciate it Big T but I’m in the process of restoring it and the motor is my next step thanks anyway, I had to grind off lugs, I have the outer rim and tire off but the inner rim is rusted to the hub, but it will shift around but not knock off


----------

